# Need opinions on wheel/tire combo for my 2013 LS Cruze



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Wheel Details - Discount Tire Direct











Wrap them in NT555 G2s.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

There is a thread on here of aftermarket wheels. Do a search it should come up.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

*thespr*, take a look at these 18'' custom wheels. If you need help with specifications, feel free to contact our wheel and tires specialists at 800-505-3274.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try plasti-dipping them to see if you like the black look before buying - cheaper if you change your mind.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

thespr said:


> So I went ahead and got my windows/tail lights tinted awhile back and I love it but now my rims/tires do not match at all and are kind of an eyesore to me personally haha.
> 
> My issue is that I can't decide on what specs/offset/bolt pattern will work with my car. From what I've seen 5x105 is the bolt pattern but I'm unsure of what size tire/offset to use for 18" rims.
> 
> ...


EricSmith, thank you for the recommendation.

Here is a link to the 18 inch wheels we have to fit your Chevy Cruise LS in stock form. 18x7.5 5-105 +40 or +42 or 18x8 5-105 +40 will fit. 
There is currently a $100.00 mail in Visa Rebate for a set of 4 wheels plus an additional $60.00 mail in Visa rebate if you use a Discount Tire Car Care One credit card.

Cheyy Cruise LS 18 inch Wheels | Discount Tire Direct

Here is a link to the matching 18 inch tire sizes that fit:

18 inch Chevy Cruise Tires

Please let us know if we can help you select a tire.


----------

